# Google gets Buzzed with a class action lawsuit



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-10455573-71.html



> According to the San Francisco Chronicle, law firms in San Francisco and Washington, D.C. have filed a suit on behalf of Eva Hibnick. Hibnick is a Florida woman who has been chosen to represent the many Gmail users who felt, well, used, when Google launched Buzz.
> Hibnick's fine lawyers reportedly accuse Google of breaking all sorts of laws with respect to legal communications. Specifically, the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act is alleged to have been contravened.


Un-Buzz yourself

http://i.imgur.com/EK2xo.png

.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

So will this delete or effect gmail?


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

hewee said:


> So will this delete or effect gmail?


No, just purges your public profile and anything to do with buzz.

.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Thank you.


----------

